# Turning in the petition



## Roach (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I decided on Maple Leaf lodge 147. So let the fun begin.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Keep us posted on you journey. Where is that located?


----------



## Roach (Aug 8, 2011)

Its in Houston.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck to you friend.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 8, 2011)

Let me know how it goes. Most of all good luck watch out for the goat that first step is a lulu.


----------

